# Chinese owls.



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

I remember a few months ago, I was talking to another pigeon person and they said that Chinese owls can't feed their own babies due to having really short beaks.. and their babies would either have to be hand fed (which I'm terrified to even try doing..) or adopted by another pigeon couple. There is very limited information on this type of breed from what I've noticed.. Does anyone know anything about this?

I've been watching them and they've been flirting (preening, snuggling, crying for the other's attention, ect).. but there hasn't been any actual "deed" going on and I'm wondering if Nini (my boy) is maybe.. too old to be having kids anymore? I think she's been trying to get him to mate (laying down and crying), but he's just like "whatever". And she's been laying eggs and sitting on them while he wants nothing to do with them.


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

What a beautiful bird!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is a very pretty little bird. I don't see why it can't feed it's young. Maybe there are two different kinds of CO's. My Satinettes are the same way. The ones I have can feed their babies just fine, but some I sent to Daryl had practically no beak at all and wouldn't be able to feed their babies. How old is Nini?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

some chines owls have really short beaks, i have a pair and they feed ok but not the best feeders. chinese owl on the picture has a long beak. rule of the thumb is if its owl you foster the eggs


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Chigglesworth

That is a beautiful pigeon. A few years ago a man stopped by our home wanting some of our ferals to be foster parents for his pigeons whose beaks were too small to feed their babies. I can't remember the breed. He was losing every baby that hatched because he had only this one breed of pigeon. He tried feeding them himself but didn't know how and would lose them. 

He brought one of his newborn babies to us and we raised her (named her Gumby) successfully. It was a real treat to be around this small, sweet pigeon. We taught he and his wife how to feed the babies and gave him supplies and last time I talked with him he had not lost any.

There are many threads here on the forum that can help you learn how to hand feed a baby. It is so very easy once you get the hang of it.  Most people use a tube but we have always (about 14 years) used a "cat nipple" that is attached to a 10 cc syringe. It has worked really well for us.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI Chigglesworth, I have Italian Owls,they are a short beaked bird as all pigeons in the owl family are. My little Italians feed their young and do a very good job doing so. Short beaked parents should be able to feed short beaked young.However I feel that your real problem is that you have either two hens or an old cock bird, I believe that its two hens,so as I see it you may need a young male bird. .GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You have ONE CUTE pigeon, Chigglesworth! I have never seen one like that...

Sure hope all goes well!

Hugs and Scritches...

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

george simon said:


> HI Chigglesworth, I have Italian Owls,they are a short beaked bird as all pigeons in the owl family are. My little Italians feed their young and do a very good job doing so. Short beaked parents should be able to feed short beaked young.However I feel that your real problem is that you have either two hens or an old cock bird, I believe that its two hens,so as I see it you may need a young male bird. .GEORGE


I'm pretty sure he's a male from his behavior. (Aggressive, dancing, pecking, bullying) One time he saw his reflection in our metal cylinder garbage can and he started dancing.


----------



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> That is a very pretty little bird. I don't see why it can't feed it's young. Maybe there are two different kinds of CO's. My Satinettes are the same way. The ones I have can feed their babies just fine, but some I sent to Daryl had practically no beak at all and wouldn't be able to feed their babies. How old is Nini?


We're not sure.. we got him at a flea market as a stock animal. I think he's grown in size/weight since he was adopted by us in August. His buddy, Peter was obviously younger and grew even more. But, my husband thinks that Nini got because he wasn't getting as much food since he probably was competing with much larger birds. (He's such a little guy.)

Is there any way you can tell if your pigeon is maybe.. a senior?








(This was taken today, the other picture was taken in August)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Chigglesworth said:


> We're not sure.. we got him at a flea market as a stock animal. I think he's grown in size/weight since he was adopted by us in August. His buddy, Peter was obviously younger and grew even more. But, my husband thinks that Nini got because he wasn't getting as much food since he probably was competing with much larger birds. (He's such a little guy.)
> 
> Is there any way you can tell if your pigeon is maybe.. a senior?
> 
> ...


There's not really any way to tell by just looking at the bird. He looks young or younger to me, but who knows? He may look just like that 10 years from now! LOL


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you sure it's not a girl? Looks like Marilyn Monroe in that famous sidewalk scene where her skirt blows up from that gust of air.  
Very cute.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Are you sure it's not a girl? * Looks like Marilyn Monroe in that famous sidewalk scene where her skirt blows up from that gust of air*.
> Very cute.



WHAT a vision! Marilyn Monroe - reincarnated as a Chinese Owl PIGEON!! ROFL


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Are you sure it's not a girl? Looks like Marilyn Monroe in that famous sidewalk scene where her skirt blows up from that gust of air.
> Very cute.


LOL!! I see it! Such a beautiful pigeon...I have never seen anything like it!


----------

